

New Startup for DJs: RequestNow. If interested, DM me for a reg code  - mauerbac
http://request-now.com/

======
lmike215
Hey guys -- designer of the site and dashboard here. This is one of my first
projects. Let me know if there's something with wrong with the visuals or
functionality, or if there's something that can be improved.

I'm also planning to begin testing in various scenarios soon, including making
the site responsive.

~~~
InternalRun
Have to say, good work on the design. Looking great.

